# O.River with my Disabled Father



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Im going to try not to get emotional, and im going to try and keep it short.

Me and my Father are very close.

Long story short: My Father is currently in Assisted care in Cincinnati. He has a semi- undiagnosed neurological disorder which I spent 2 years of my life trying every last thing I could to remedy. In the end The Cleveland Clinic basically told us there was likely nothing we could do.

He moved down to Cincinnati about a year ago because I could no longer care for him. From there he, with my Sisters help, decided to pursue Surgery. Im glad to report he is out of a wheelchair and for the last 6 months has been walking with a Walker no-problem. He is near fully autonomous and gets around to all his Dr's Appointments by himself. It's been a rough ride.

Alright, I said I was going to keep it short 

So...

Im heading down there on Sunday night to spend a few days with him. The Weather is going to be gorgeous, and I want to get him outside, for as long as I possibly can.

*What I'd love to do:* Somehow, someway, get him out on a Boat, any Boat (Pontoon?) and Target Cats. He's still strong in his upper body and is an Olympic-Class Swimmer (He Swims everyday).

I realize that even if somehow, someway, someone could accommodate him it would still be way too dangerous with the current water temps.

At any rate, if anyone could help get my Dad out on a Boat Catfishing (sometime this year), we would pay. I know it's a long stretch, and probably not realistic, but I figured I would at least try.

*What I'd like to do: *Get him out somewhere on the Ohio, preferably a Dam with Handicapped access. On a long shot a Dam with Handicapped access thats holding Fish. We can (and will) happily make the drive to wherever. Distance is not a problem. I want to make this a Trip to remember. Im not sure how long he has left.

I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, But I rarely ask for much on here - usually im on the opposite end of the Spectrum: contributing everything I know, from the heart, to make this place the best it can be.

That said, this time, I could really use some help!

Thanks,

-A.J.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Dang AJ, sorry to hear about your father. So awesome that you put time and effort into spending time with him and even want to get spending time in the great outdoors. I would reach out to some of the guys on the SW board to because they really seem like good group all around.

Good luck and I hope you both have an incredible time!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Came back to edit this and tone down the emotions a bit, but decided to just leave it.

Might have it moved to the SW Forum, but for now I'll just leave it hear.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Id be happy take you guys out for catfish if we can get it into my schedule, I have a large 19 ft deep v, wide open in the back and plenty of room for the both of you, I agree lets wait until the water temps warm up and the bite gets better, Ill send you a PM with my phone/email etc. I promised myself Id fish the river more for practice this year then years past. So having others along is not a problem.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Id be happy take you guys out for catfish if we can get it into my schedule, I have a large 19 ft deep v, wide open in the back and plenty of room for the both of you, I agree lets wait until the water temps warm up and the bite gets better, Ill send you a PM with my phone/email etc. I promised myself Id fish the river more for practice this year then years past. So having others along is not a problem.


For some reason I knew you would come through salmonid!!!!


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I rarely post on the boards here anymore, but many guys can vouch for me on here. I would also be happy to take you guys out anytime. You can't go wrong with Mark (Salmonid), just wanted to offer a trip in my boat anytime. BTW, there is no way you would pay anything. I just enjoy meeting new people and putting them on fish.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you'd like to come to Greenup Dam, we have steps and a very long sidewalk to fish from. Can just sit around and shoot the breeze too. AJ you are a great person, says a lot about you willing to go from one corner of the state to the other. Wish my dad had been around long enough to even meet him. So take advantage. Doesn't get much better than the Ohio River. First 2 are the lower sidewalk and a blue from there and the upper (deck) with my grandson


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Sent you a pm with my contact info. Safe travels down this weekend.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Sorry for getting long-winded, I needed to get it off my Chest. 

Will report back


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

GMRcatman said:


> I rarely post on the boards here anymore, but many guys can vouch for me on here. I would also be happy to take you guys out anytime. You can't go wrong with Mark (Salmonid), just wanted to offer a trip in my boat anytime. BTW, there is no way you would pay anything. I just enjoy meeting new people and putting them on fish.


Yup, Dave also hammers a lot of big fish, Ill vouch for him, LOL he has taught me a ton of stuff down there on the river!


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys are welcome in my boat too! I live about 40 minutes from downtown cincy. This summer will be tough as I will be in NZ/Australia most of the summer. But I'll be around all spring (if the river is good). I have a 20 foot deep-v with plenty of room for everybody to be comfortable. Get ahold of me next time you are coming down and we will see if we can work something out!

I can also vouch for Mark (Salmonid). Great guy and great fisherman. Can't go wrong getting out with him!


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know about this Skiptomyalou character . I can say that I have learned a lot from both him and Mark. Sounds like between us we will definitely make a trip or more out with your dad. Might even be able to get a few of us for a get together on the river. With the warm temps the bite might get good and more consistent earlier this year.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, my sarcastic emoji didn't show up in post about Skiptomyalou. He is a great guy, great fisherman and always fun on the water, even if the fish aren't cooperating.


----------

